# Wie sortiert Apples Mail Spams



## brofox (6 Juli 2008)

hallo,

ähnlich dieser Frage hier

Aufgrund welcher Kriterien landen manche Mails in meinem SPAM-Ordner?

frage ich mich auch, wie Apples Mails Spam sortiert. nach welchen kriterien wird Spam aussortiert?

Danke
Gruß
Brofox


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sortiert Apples Mail Spams*

Das steht doch in der Antwort schon drin.

So wie das Programm vorkonfiguriert ist, bzw. du selber es einstellst.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie sortiert Apples Mail Spams*

logicuser.de :: Apple Mail - Spambekämpfung


----------

